# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  khuyến mại uống hai tặng một chỉ có tại nhà hàng Gia Viên

## hoatieu

Nhân dịp 30/04 - 01/05 *Nhà hàng Gia Viên* tung ra chương trình *Voucher Ưu Đãi* *Lớn Nhất Trong Năm* lên tới 20% để thực khách vừa có thêm nhiều sự chọn lọc để khám phá những nét ẩm thực mới tại *Gia Viên*. Ngoài sự kiện trên nhà hàng còn mang đến cho thực khách sự bất ngờ thú vị, khi uống *hai cốc bia tươi Tiger* sẽ được *tặng một cốc, thời gian khuyến mại bắt đầu từ ngày 26/04/2014.* Chúng ta hãy cùng tận hưởng vị tươi mát của những cốc bia tươi bên cạnh bạn bè và gia đình.
Dưới bàn tay tài tình của Bếp trưởng giàu kinh nghiệm, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn ngon mang đặc trựng ẩm thực 3 miền cũng như cảm nhận được hương vị của sự giao thoa giữa những nền văn hoá ẩm thực Châu Á. Thực khách có thể chọn cho mình những món ăn Việt Nam bình dị, thân quen như *Vịt Om Sấu, Chả Cá Lăng, Gỏi Đọt Dừa*…cho đến những món ăn mới lạ như *Xôi Hấp Tôm, Củ Sen Kẹp Thịt Chiên, Hải Sản Sốt Dừa Xiêm*… Đặc biệt, những món quay nướng- *BBQ* đã làm  tạo ra thương hiệu của *nhà hàng Gia Viên* bởi hương vị hấp dẫn, mới lạ cùng công thức chế biến gia truyền. Các món mới tại *Gia Viên* đều mang hương vị phong phú, có những món ăn bình dị, thân quen nhưng cũng có những món ăn lạ miệng, độc đáo sẽ làm những tâm hồn sành ẩm thực không khỏi xao xuyến.

*Ưu đãi đặc biệt* tại *Nhà hàng Gia Viên* có ba mức *khuyến mại* “hot” chưa từng có: *Mua Voucher* 500.000 VND bạn sẽ được *ưu đãi 10%*, *mua Voucher* trị giá 1.000.000 VND *ưu đãi 15%* và *Voucher* 2.000.000 sẽ nhận được *ưu đãi 20%*. Để không bỏ lỡ  khuyến mại lớn nhất trong năm này, bạn có thể *đặt mua Voucher* ngay hôm nay qua website *giavien.vn*, qua *facebook* hoặc qua *Hotline 0902 286 286* được giao Voucher tận nơi.

*Nhà hàng Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu-Hà Nội
Đt: (04) 39785586 - Hotline 0902 286 286  
website: giavien.vn
fanpage: facebook.com/nhahanggiavien*

----------


## hoatieu

sự kiện uống hai tặng chỉ có tại nhà hàng gia viên. Bia tươi Tiger đang chờ đón bạn

----------

